# Glenn Cornick dies............



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

The bass player for Jethro Tull from '68 - 70 passed away today.
Thanks for all the great music Glenn.
Play on in Heaven.:angel: :tiphat:


Nice bio on JethroTull.com


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear. Cornick was the fun loving hippie of the band. That early rhythm section of Cornick and Bunker was a great rock n roll backbone for the band. Stand Up, Benefit, and Living In The Past are my favorite Tull albums.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

A real shame. Glenn was probably my favourite Tull bassist - I liked the fluidity of his style and he had a great sound on the group's pre-Aqualung output.


----------



## Bloosman (Mar 20, 2014)

Missed this ...saw Tull in Aberdeen a couple of years ago...they certainly have "morphed" into a one man show...shame...


----------

